# Newbie



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hiya and welcome! 

feel free to post all your probs...theres plenty of help to be had here


----------



## MiamiDade (Dec 17, 2007)

jazzyrider, 

Thanks!


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

no worries


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

welcome welcome! nice to meet another laci hehe

have fun posting~


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome!! 
Glad to have 'ya here, have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome   Nice to have you on here with us!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

Nice to have you!


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!

I hope you enjoy the Horseforum, it's a lot of fun and there are alot of great people here!!

Raechel


----------



## I Love Lane (Dec 11, 2007)

WELCOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Nice to see new faces :lol: 

Lyne.


----------



## MiamiDade (Dec 17, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

